# In ear- earphones between 3k-4k



## Hardy (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys suggest me an in ear-earphones between 3k-4k??

I love bass..

thanks in advance


----------



## sandynator (Oct 15, 2014)

If you are comfortable buying from international sites then....

In order of preference.
1. V Sonic VSD3S
VSD3S - Lend Me UR ears

2. Havi B3 Pro 1 Or pro 2 which is bass heavy
Havi B3 Pro I - Lend Me UR ears
OR
Havi B3 Pro II - Lend Me UR ears

3. Ostry KC06[balanced/ neutral sounding]
Ostry KC06 - Lend Me UR ears


If not then try on Xiaomi Piston from flipkart for Just 800-1000 INR

Xiaomi Piston 2 Review | The Headphone List

 Wow!! joker has come up with brief review of VSD3S Ostry KC06 & Havi B3...
Make your choice
*theheadphonelist.com/brief-impressions-vsonic-vsd3s-ostry-kc06-havi-b3-pro/


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Oct 15, 2014)

Buy only Sennheiser as they give 2 year warranty. Only company that i know of which gives 2 year warranty. And their earphones are also awesome. Just bought Sennheiser CX275 s Universal for  Rs1000  under an offer


----------



## sandynator (Oct 15, 2014)

kapiljhajhria said:


> Buy only Sennheiser as they give 2 year warranty.



Sound is quite subjective & never judge the quality of SQ by its price. Just because of warranty it does not make them better sounding over the others. There are many quality IEM's from china which can beat costly Branded stuffs. eg. Soundmagic, T peos, Vsonics & not to forget Xiaomi Pistons.

No doubt sennheisers are good especially warranty policy but what I remember from my last reading over the net that ppl on international forums compare *Havi B3 Pro 1* to *Sennheiser IE60 & IE80 * which are around 12k & 24K inr respectively. In fact Havi excelled in some genres.

I personally had auditioned one sennheiser momentum on ear worth 13500 inr few month back but did not find any extraordinary SQ improvement over my stuffs which cost mere 3k inr. Finally it boils down personal preference. 

BTW nothing personal here bro...


----------



## samudragupta (Oct 15, 2014)

i recently got the audio technica cks55xi extra bass edition in replacement to my broken sony xb90ex for 3.3k with microphone. Trust me they are much better than the sony iem's that i have had (sony's xb90 were awesome as well)
The stage sound is just awesome and the bass is just right, however with more burn in it will get tighter imo. Have had it for around 5days or so. My output device is htc m8. 
If not these then you can try the VSonic GR02 Bass Ed. for 2.5k from Online Portable Music System - Music Headphones in India - HiFiNage
you will not go wrong with any of these 
BTW the sony xb90 ex were my primary iem's for 1.5 yrs and they were awesome for EDM music, so you can consider them as well


----------



## mayasinha (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you should go for Skullcandy S2FFFA-257 50/50, Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision. I using Skull Candy In Ear Headphones. This one is the best from my side. I purchased it from Snapdeal and get better warranty option.


----------



## samudragupta (Oct 15, 2014)

mayasinha said:


> I think you should go for Skullcandy S2FFFA-257 50/50, Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision. I using Skull Candy In Ear Headphones. This one is the best from my side. I purchased it from Snapdeal and get better warranty option.


lol you must be kidding!! skullcandy iems are crap and sennheiser lower budget iems are crap as well


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Oct 17, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Sound is quite subjective & never judge the quality of SQ by its price. Just because of warranty it does not make them better sounding over the others. There are many quality IEM's from china which can beat costly Branded stuffs. eg. Soundmagic, T peos, Vsonics & not to forget Xiaomi Pistons.
> 
> No doubt sennheisers are good especially warranty policy but what I remember from my last reading over the net that ppl on international forums compare *Havi B3 Pro 1* to *Sennheiser IE60 & IE80 * which are around 12k & 24K inr respectively. In fact Havi excelled in some genres.
> 
> ...


Me and my friends earphones don't last that long. No physically damage but they usually get damaged from inside.   2 years warranty is a good thing even if it comes little expensive. Its still cheap when compared against buying new earphones every 5-10 months. That's why i go for them now. And their sound quality is also awesome.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 17, 2014)

kapiljhajhria said:


> Me and my friends earphones don't last that long. No physically damage but they usually get damaged from inside.   2 years warranty is a good thing even if it comes little expensive. Its still cheap when compared against buying new earphones every 5-10 months. That's why i go for them now. And their sound quality is also awesome.


The brands which I listed have very good quality too except few soundmagic models. Check out t pros popular built quality, its as good as any reputed brands. 
Finally its individual preference.


----------

